# 现在国内还有什么源比较稳定？

## leg

最近源老是出些怪现象，emerge --sync的时候提示了我：

q:updating ebuild cache in /usr/portage ...

q:Finished xxxx entries in 0.139 seconds

那两个q提示的确定是红色的。

----------

## LdBeth

163 的。

http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/

----------

## Errelin

我用清华的，上交的总是失败。

----------

## uihe

中科大：mirrors.ustc.edu.cn

清华：mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn

----------

## jiangtao

sync 的建议改用 git 协议的。

如果没有被墙，可以选择 github 的镜像（反正我是看运气，不过可以试试手动同步，用个人 ssh 证书貌似可以吧？）。

如果被墙了。其实可以靠 websync ，这货会下载最近日期的压缩包（一般就是前一天），我想一般情况下不需要那么极限追求最新吧？国内镜像站下载都没问题。

----------

## younker

rsync国内的清华的应该可以， 不过我有时候使用jp的。distfiles可以用163的，速度比ali快。

----------

